# New Fraud in Phoenix



## Eric_H (Jan 21, 2013)

So, my friend who teaches informally in AZ had a student study under him for a few months, then quit and end up studying with some guy who sounds like a bit of a nutcase. 

The student has now been promoted to "Sifu level" after a few months, and is actively recruiting on facebook and craig's list.....

Here are some of his great training videos....










What do you guys think about this?


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 21, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> So, my friend who teaches informally in AZ had a student study under him for a few months, then quit and end up studying with some guy who sounds like a bit of a nutcase.
> 
> The student has now been promoted to "Sifu level" after a few months, and is actively recruiting on facebook and craig's list.....
> 
> ...



I think he needs to practice precision dieting.


----------



## K-man (Jan 21, 2013)

Little bit like catching flies with chopsticks.  (Karate Kid for those not old enough to remember) 

But it is a joke ... right?    :s408:


----------



## yak sao (Jan 21, 2013)

c'mon guys be nice....I thought the dog looked really good


----------



## geezer (Jan 21, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha... noooo, you can't be serious! I've got to forward this to some friends!


----------



## Eric_H (Jan 21, 2013)

geezer said:


> ha ha ha ha ha... noooo, you can't be serious! I've got to forward this to some friends!




No, I'm not joking at all, this kid is seriously out there on craigs list as a "Sifu."

That's what makes it so priceless 

(Yeah, I'm mean.)


----------



## Master Dan (Jan 21, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> No, I'm not joking at all, this kid is seriously out there on craigs list as a "Sifu."
> 
> That's what makes it so priceless
> 
> (Yeah, I'm mean.)


If not for you telling us he is advertising as a master instructor it just seems a cute dog with a blog my daughter watches on Disney? Are you sure he did not say SEE FOOD or will teach for Food?


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jan 21, 2013)

This kinda business is why people get on wing chun so much these days. This guy is... just hurting the cause lol.


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't believe you let that talent slip through your fingers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 22, 2013)

"Pitbull Way Fighting System" - You know you have the real deal when someone names their system after a breed of dog associated with looking tough.


----------



## wtxs (Jan 22, 2013)

What you guys don't realize is that he had mastered the hidden secret crane techniques of WC.  I must now go practice more of blindfold chi sao ... in the event I must go against him, he may be able to peck my eyes out, the sensitivity from the chi sao will save my a$$.


----------



## Master Dan (Jan 22, 2013)

Watch Closely the WC Pancake technique:

View attachment $Brenna Duke having breakfast 003.jpg

So fast you couldn't see it ?

View attachment $Brenna Duke having breakfast 004.jpg


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread has now been moved to the Horror Stories forum.  

Although it has been relocated to the appropriate forum, please keep in mind, that flat-out fraudbusting is NOT permissible on Martialtalk.com.  

-Ronald Shin
-MT Assistant Administrator


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 23, 2013)

The world has always been full of kids that wish to make believe they are something more than they are. The only difference now is that, with the advent of the internet, everyone can see that they've got issues. His fantasies have no bearing on legitimate martial arts. It makes me sad for him and I hope he can overcome his fantasies and re-enter the real world. Kids like that that I've known in the past usually end up being very unhappy adults though, and I know of several that have suicided when finally confronted with the realities of life.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, at least he has a nice yard.


----------



## Hubert (Feb 22, 2013)

The videos about fraud are very informative and good work to get aware from such illegal tricks. This is really a great work to high light such fraudulent especially in the public area. I shared these videos with my friends are request to share these videos as much as they can. Thank you for posting.


----------



## RTKDCMB (May 21, 2013)

That's one way to ring the dinner bell.


----------

